# Identify my young male Cyp if you can please.



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not so sure what I bought is what I have. I realize this male is young but perhaps someone can verify what type of Cyp he is. He's really starting to flash the females. Thank you!


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like this one to me http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2144

But im far from being an expert so i could be wrong


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

His dorsal looks a bit odd for a kigoma...how big is he? if he is over 4.5 inches he is a jumbo, most likely a kig.
adult kigs should look like this. what was he supposed to be?


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

[email protected]@n said:


> His dorsal looks a bit odd for a kigoma...how big is he? if he is over 4.5 inches he is a jumbo, most likely a kig.
> adult kigs should look like this. what was he supposed to be?


I bought them as Cyprichromis Leptosoma Blue Orchid "Livua" Blue Tail Males and they were juvies about 1.5 inches. Currently he is close to 3". I've seen some with the 2 marks on the front of their dorsal fin but don't remember where that was. Comparing him to a Blue Orchid here in the forum, they don't look the same.


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

Take a look at the blue orchids at reserve stock cichlids....not that different as he may not be in full color.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

[email protected]@n said:


> Take a look at the blue orchids at reserve stock cichlids....not that different as he may not be in full color.


Thanks, I did and his data isn't exactly correct either because they are supposed to be jumbo's at 6" and his says 4.5" which is the smaller Cyp size. I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

Ya that is a little confusing to be sure....but wait till they finish growing and you'll know. 8)


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

The first thing that I thought when I saw the pic, was either Livua or Moliro blue orchid. I don't think you have much reason to doubt the seller.
They are jumbo cyps


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

